
Content takedown and users’ rights in India - rahuldottech
https://theleaflet.in/content-takedown-and-users-rights/
======
raz32dust
Unfortunately, I think this is a global issue and sooner or later most
governments are going to be controlling the internet, unless we innovate our
way out of this, or make this really, really difficult to do.

May be a global consortium of companies which say that countries that deny
free internet access will not get access to those companies? That could go
either way, though.

~~~
thrwer4234
> May be a global consortium of companies which say that countries that deny
> free internet access will not get access to those companies? That could go
> either way, though.

This is a joke right ? Google and Twitter's Orwellian 'silent' censorship has
been going on for the past year without the slightest whimper from the people
on 'their side'. In India too, Twitter has unabashedly been in favor of the
Islamofascists; the supposed 'minorities' whose tyrannical rule nearly
destroyed the civilization.

State censorship is dangerous, but censorship by global monopolies,
unanswerable to the public is much much worse.

~~~
dang
Regardless of who you're for or against, please don't take HN threads further
into ideological, nationalistic, or religious flamewar. It's not what this
site's for, and destroys what it is for.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
thewhitetulip
Take this with internet shut downs every other week and we have a much bigger
problem.

Kashmir is without internet for 6months now. "National security"

------
mlinksva
Repost (to their credit, with a direct link to) of
[https://theleaflet.in/content-takedown-and-users-
rights/](https://theleaflet.in/content-takedown-and-users-rights/) ... might
be better to link to the original.

~~~
dang
Ok, we've changed to that from [https://scroll.in/article/953146/how-india-is-
using-its-info...](https://scroll.in/article/953146/how-india-is-using-its-
information-technology-act-to-arbitrarily-take-down-online-content).

